# ممنوع دخول الحريم...



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2010)

*


































هل حقا دوما  هم المرأة ارضاء الزوج؟…وهم الرجل التخلص منها؟





























​*


​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*



هههههههههههههههههههه


بأمانه روائع


أضحكتنى جدا جدا

شكرا جدا جدا
( نسيت أنكد عليك ............ هى دى حاجه تتنسى )




​*


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك كليمو
ايوة كدة ارحمنا من البنات اللى هون اللى بيغنوا للمراءة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس رايس مش زيهم​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
جميل ياكليمو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خصوصا فى الموضوع ده
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 فبراير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

نو كومييييييييييييينت بقا تيجى منك انت يا كليمو ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
ايه ده لا طبعا احنا ملايكة وجمال خالص
بقى كدة فارس الرومانسية ماشى


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

عارف ايه السبب يا كليمو
الراجل ده عنده 3 شعرات واقفين
شبه قرون الاستشعار
مراته كل ما تشوفه تحسبه صرصار وتظبطه طبعا
والست زي القمر اهي
عاملة فيونكة ومظبطة نفسها وهو مقرف مش بيسرح الشعرتين اللي عنده
يستاهل النكد طبعا​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
رائع يا كليمو 
هو دى الكلام 
هو اللى بيحصل بالضبط
شكرا يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





زي اللي عمل معاها اتفاق 

مش تنقد اليوم بالذات..

ههههههههههههههههه

فامت تسقف كل شوية وتقول:::

بكرة النكد ...بكرة النكد...بكرة النكد ..بكرة النكد ..بكرة النكد ..

ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخي النهيسى للمورور


----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2010)

سؤالي الك ياشحرور 
دي نظرتك حول الزواج ؟؟؟؟ ولا دي نظرة المجتمع ككل حوله ؟؟؟ لأنه في ناس زي الفل مافي اللي شفت 
...ممكن تنقلب 180 درجة وممكن زي اللي شفنا 
بس حقيقة نكتي وعندك نهفات حلووووة ..أنت منعتني بس أنا بالزور احب احشر نفسي ههههههههههههههه
تحياتي لشحرورتي الذي أضحكني وقلب زعلي فرحا"


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*يا خبر احنا كده*

*لالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا والف لالالالالالالالالالا هههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا جميل علي النكته اللي مش صحيحه طبعا ههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههه
بجد كاريكاتير جميل
شكرا كليمو
*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 جميل اوي ياكليمو ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

ظالمينــــــــــا بامانة هههههههههه
دة احنا ريشة طايرة فى السماء ههههههههه


----------



## سور (25 فبراير 2010)

طيب لما انتم عارفين كده يا رجاله ليه بتتجوزوا؟؟؟
طبعا لانكم ماتقدروش تعيشوا من غيرنا
احنا النص الحلو مش كده ولا ايه:nunu0000::gun:
على العموم ميرسى كليمو تتردلك فى موضوع تانى​


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

ولما الستات تعبينكم اووووووووووووووووووى كدة 

بتكتبوا فيهم شعر ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 


:download:

افتراء رجالى 




































الحالة بدايتها متاصلة من الصغر 








الحالة الوحيدة اللى ممكن الزوج يكون رومانسى 




























​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى اسميشيل ايوة كدة وريهم هما بقى بيعملوا  ايه ههههههههههه
ميرسى لك ويخليك لنا على طول مدافعة عن حقوقنا


----------



## asmicheal (25 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى اسميشيل ايوة كدة وريهم هما بقى بيعملوا ايه ههههههههههه
> ميرسى لك ويخليك لنا على طول مدافعة عن حقوقنا


 
:download:

يا ديديدى يا حبى 
احنا بس كلنا اللى مضيعنا التواضع 
وبعدين دايما بنخليهم فى المقدمة 
واحنا بالخلفية 
باعتبار قاعدة 
ان ليدى اذ فرست 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

نورتى موضوعنا يا ديدى يا قمر 

مستنية رابك بالشفايف 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه

هههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*youhnna

هههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عم ولا يهمك في كتير*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

نووووووورت يا مينا 
*هههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عم ولا يهمك في كتير*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*كوكى
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتي دة هنا منتدى هزار

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*ديدي

فارس ايه  هنا

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتي دة هنا منتدى هزار

ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارف ايه السبب يا كليمو
> الراجل ده عنده 3 شعرات واقفين
> شبه قرون الاستشعار
> مراته كل ما تشوفه تحسبه صرصار وتظبطه طبعا
> ...





طيب انتِ متعصبة ليييييييه

هههههههههههههه8

مشكورة للمرورة


----------



## kalimooo (25 فبراير 2010)

*جورج سمير @

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخدتم بالثائر

ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## eng_wezo (26 فبراير 2010)

جامده موززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
ليه كدة بس البنات عاملة فيكم ايه


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

*اني بل
احنا بترفيهي يا اني

كما قلتي ضحكتي كثيراً

ولا اقصدها طبعاً 

دة هزار*


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*يا خبر احنا كده*

*لالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا والف  لالالالالالالالالالا هههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا جميل علي النكته اللي مش صحيحه طبعا  ههههههههه



روززززززززي

لا بالطبع مش كدة

بس احنا بترفيهي

ولازم نضحك شوية والا ايه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

روماني زكريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

nerooo_jesus

معك حق بنهزر

شكرا للمرور


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

طيب لما انتم  عارفين كده يا رجاله ليه بتتجوزوا؟؟؟
طبعا لانكم ماتقدروش تعيشوا من غيرنا
احنا النص الحلو مش كده ولا ايه:nunu0000::gun:
على العموم ميرسى كليمو تتردلك فى موضوع  تانى

سور

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك الظريف

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal

شكرااا لمرورك اللطيف الرقيق

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

didi adly


ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2010)

*عاشقة البابا كيرلس

ولا حاجة يا عاشقة بنهزر

ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *كوكى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا بنتي دة هنا منتدى هزار
> ...



*مانا بضحك مش مكفيك تحب اضحك تانى يا سنونو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2010)

احسن تستهلوا كل اللى بيتعمل فيهم

ضرب ونكد ونوم على الارض

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللهم لا شماتة​


----------



## cuteledia (28 فبراير 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مانا بضحك مش مكفيك تحب اضحك تانى يا سنونو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​




اه وانا كمان بضحك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena

هو انت فرحتي بنكدكم

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (1 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسسل 
ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين خااااااااااااالص
ثانكس


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (2 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من المحال دوام الحال
اتنصار المرآه شئ ضرورى 
وهى يعنى كانت بتطلب المساوة لية
مش عشان كدة 
احنا خدنا حقوقنا حاولوا انتم بقى


----------



## كيرلس2009 (5 مارس 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بجد موضوع جميل جداااااااااا







































_​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

cuteledia

نووورت

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسسل
> ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




فرحانة  ههههههههههههه

ماشي 

مشكورة لمرورك الرقيق


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> من المحال دوام الحال
> اتنصار المرآه شئ ضرورى
> وهى يعنى كانت بتطلب المساوة لية
> ...



هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي  يا نور
مبروك


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

كيرلس

الجميل حضورك

طشكووووووور


----------

